# Pictures of the family.



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Well I finally broke down and bought a digital camera. Welcome to the 21st century, now I guess I need a cell phone. 

Below are pictures of my family, post pictures of yours!

(Ruger family anyway)










Ruger Super Black Hawk, 7 1/2 inch barrel .44 Mag.










Ruger MKII, 6 7/8 target barrel, grips are Hogue thumbrest.










Ruger Old Model Vaquero, 4 5/8 barrel, .45 LC, grips are AJAX new red marble pearllite.










Ruger P90 .45 ACP, grips are Eagle smooth Rosewood.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Don't have many "family" pic's here at work.

These two are like family in that they are with me wherever I go:










Sig P229 40 S&W, Benchmade Mini Reflex auto.

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Nice looking family. Wonder what would happen if they were to have offspring. :beer:


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

It would probably look like this.









Ruger SP-101 in .357 I want one! :beer:


----------



## mnwatrfwl (Sep 16, 2005)

Looking to go with the GP100 in a 3" barrel for carrying purposes.

cannot go wrong with ruger wheel gum IMO.

bd


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Rem 7400 I love the Ajax grips on the Venquero, whare you get em?


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Ordered them direct from AJAX. $45.00 plus S&H

Heres the link, they have 11 different colors, but the red and black is the prettiest.(My opinion anyway.) 

http://www.ajaxgrips.com/ajax/ajax?set=14


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks :beer:


----------



## FloridaFialaFan (Apr 27, 2006)

*For those unfamiliar with these little gems,* they were manufactured for a VERY short time in the 1920s up in New Haven, CT. Approximately 4 to 5,000 guns produced. Top of the line is the cased, three-barrel set with walnut buttstock. These are a single-shot, magazine-fed .22rf which must be hand-cycled. They were manufactured under several different brands due to numerous bankruptcies and buyouts. Some are unmarked. They are kin to the first High Standard model B because they were designed by the same man. Lemme' know if you have one you want to get rid of. I guarantee it a good home. FloridaFialaFan


----------



## toolbox (Nov 14, 2005)

My boys...










...and yes that is a Glock Knife :wink:


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

I don't do much handgun shooting and don't have any real loyalty or preference for any one brand so mine is sort of a blended family, and a rather small family.


----------



## caribukiller (Oct 30, 2006)

love that python it's just so badass although i'd rather have an anaconda


----------

